# Swedish: de studerande



## Mårran

Hej,

Varför använder man formen "de studerande" i följande mening:

"Det övergripande målet med programmet är att *de studerande* ska tillägna sig kunskaper om ... "

Jag vet att man kan kombinera bestämda artikeln och obestämda formen om det följs av en som-sats ("de studerande som ...") men så är inte fallet här. Borde det alltså inte heta "studerandena" (utan _de_) liksom man skulle säga "eleverna" och inte "de elever" i detta sammanhang?

Tack


----------



## Ben Jamin

"De studerande" er ikke et substantiv og kan ikke brukes med bestemt artikkel-ending som det er tilfelle med "studenterna".


----------



## Dan2

Mårran said:


> "Det övergripande målet med programmet är att *de studerande* ska tillägna sig kunskaper om ... "





Ben Jamin said:


> "De studerande" er ikke et substantiv og kan ikke brukes med bestemt artikkel-ending som det er tilfelle med "studenterna".


Om "studerande" inte är substantiv, vad är subjektet av "ska tillägna sig ..."?


----------



## moza_moza

Dan2 said:


> Om "studerande" inte är substantiv, vad är subjektet av "ska tillägna sig ..."?



Jag tror det _är_ subjektet. Vad jag läser (fransk som bara lärar sig svenska här) är en derivativ form av verben "studerar"

Vad jag läser egentligen är : 
"Det övergripande målet med programmet är att *de som studerar* ska tillägna sig kunskaper om ..."

In english, i would translate to "the studying (people)" and in french "les étudiants" is quite clear in that sense, it's the present participle of the verb "étudier" to study, hence why i read it that way.

Jag har ingen aning om min tolkning fungerar här?


----------



## Mårran

Så "de studerande" är någon slags förkortning av "de studerande människorna"? Det skulle förklara saken men jag har kollat upp ordet i flera ordböcker och alla ger en böjning: en studerande, studeranden, studerande, *studerandena*. Vore det därför också rätt att ersätta "de studerande" med "studerandena"?

Tack för svar

Edit:
Jag hittade en artikel från Kotus (http://www.kotus.fi/index.phtml?l=sv&s=1770) som skriver:


> Formen studeranden är visserligen korrekt, men framför allt i rikssvenskt språkbruk används nästan alltid den studerande. I obestämd form plural ser man ofta, i synnerhet i Finland, den klart oriktiga formen ”(flera) studeranden” – det rätta är som bekant studerande också i plural. Och i bestämd form plural används nästan uteslutande de studerande. Jag har inte stött på ett enda belägg på ”studerandena” i rikssvenska texter.



Är detta ord ett undantag på något sätt eller finns det andra liknande ord som beter sig på samma sätt?


----------



## Lugubert

Mårran said:


> Så "de studerande" är någon slags förkortning av "de studerande människorna"?


Min tolkning är snarare att "studerande" är ett presens particip. Sådana fungerar som (oböjliga) adjektiv, och kan därmed substantiveras.


----------



## Kadabrium

Studerande er et (ubøyelig) adjektiv som alle presens partisipp er.
Siden det er opphavlig et adjektiv, må det alltid bøyes som adjektiv (selv om det kan stå alene og anvendes som et substantiv), men aldri ta endelser for substantiv, til exempel r-flertall eller bestemt artikkel.
Samme som du ikke ser ''Det övergripande*t* målet'' ovenfor.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Dan2 said:


> Om "studerande" inte är substantiv, vad är subjektet av "ska tillägna sig ..."?


Det er ikke bare substantiver som kan være subjekt eller objekt i en setning, men også adjektiver i bestemt form (de røde), pronomen, eller leddsetninger (De som kom først).


----------



## Dan2

Ben Jamin said:


> "De studerande" er ikke et substantiv og kan ikke brukes med bestemt artikkel-ending som det er tilfelle med "studenterna".





Dan2 said:


> Om "studerande" inte är substantiv, vad är subjektet av "ska tillägna sig ..."?





Ben Jamin said:


> Det er ikke bare substantiver som kan være subjekt eller objekt i en setning, men også adjektiver i bestemt form (de røde), pronomen, eller leddsetninger (De som kom først).


(I'm switching to English to make sure I express myself clearly; others, please continue in the language of your choice.)
Right, I agree that categories like pronoun and subordinate clause can serve as subjects/objects; but those possibilities are not relevant to this sentence.

That leaves the question of what "studerande" is in the original sentence.  We know that present participles can be used as adjectives.  It's probably not worth arguing whether "studerande" "_is_ a present-participle/adjective _being used as_ a noun" or "_is a noun,_ derived from a present-participle/adjective". But support for the latter view is that my dictionary lists "studerande" simply as a noun.  Note also that Mårran says above, "jag har kollat upp ordet i flera ordböcker och alla ger en böjning: en studerande, studeranden, studerande, studerandena".  So even if the extended forms are not common, Ben Jamin's ""De studerande" er ikke et substantiv og *kan ikke* brukes med bestemt artikkel-ending" and Kadabrium's "men *aldri* ta endelser for substantiv" seem too strong. (Could there be a difference between how such words are regarded in Swedish vs Norwegian, leaving our Norwegian experts with a different view than that seen in Swedish dictionaries?)

(Complicated discussion; if I have misinterpreted anything anyone has said, I apologize.)


----------



## Kadabrium

O well, but I don't see a reason to lexicalize such a trivial word especially when ''student''/''de som studerer'' are shorter and less ambiguous.


----------



## JohanIII

"De studerande" kan inte användas med bestämd artikel-slut, för att det börjar med "de".

Lexikalisera? Tja, "student" har även en annan betydelse, och är därmed inte mer otvetydigt.
"De som studerar" är inte kortare, och låter inte heller så precist - mer som om man pratar om alla, även de utanför i kontexten omtalade.
Ord är _aldrig_ triviala.


----------



## Kadabrium

^Would any of you cite any other instances where a prp (or even any kind of adjective) takes the def art? 
I didn't mean that people shouldn't use _studerande _here, 
I just think that this particular word can't be the only exception to the rule that adjs don't take the def art.

^Also JohanIII I don't really see your point, in that (at least in Norwegian) expressions like _de studentene_ are perfectly fine.
afaik, It is Danish that tends to drop the suffixed def art, like _Lilletorget - Det lille torv. 
_(I do realize that this example is not perfect, since it is a proper name that would make_ det lilletorget _sound strange. I mean with regular nouns.)


----------



## JohanIII

Kadabrium said:


> JohanIII I don't really see your point, in that (at least in Norwegian) expressions like _de studentene_ are perfectly fine.


Jag menar att "de..." = färdig bestämd form. Det skulle bli tårta-på-tårta att lägga till en ändelse på detta.

Har vi här två olika användningar av "de"? "De ..." = ostentativt utrop. Eller?
De där studenterna har minsann aldrig...

Jo, "at least". Man kan tyvärr aldrig vara säker på att vad som gäller i ett nordiskt språk funkar i ett annat (även om det är mer likt än olikt). False friends...
Jag skriver gärna i norska trådar. Men är försiktig, "mea culpa".

Använd gärna svenska (om möjligt) enär OP gjort så.


----------

